# Tire Noise/Tein Basic



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whats up guys. i got my tein basic setup and rims (17") a few months ago. i just had my car up on the lift a few days ago and noticed the wear on the inside of the 2 front tires is extremely low for the few months that i've been driving on them. i raised the car because i was told that was camber wear on the tires and threw my 13" steelies back on for the winter. now, when i take a turn going any faster than 15mph, i get a loud screeching noise from my two front tires. its really annoying and loud. i have no idea what it can be and couldnt find anything when i searched. if anyone knows what is causing the noise and the tire wear and what i can do to prevent it, please put in your 2 cents. thanks guys!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

How much for you're teins?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

not 4 sale


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> *whats up guys. i got my tein basic setup and rims (17") a few months ago. i just had my car up on the lift a few days ago and noticed the wear on the inside of the 2 front tires is extremely low for the few months that i've been driving on them. i raised the car because i was told that was camber wear on the tires and threw my 13" steelies back on for the winter. now, when i take a turn going any faster than 15mph, i get a loud screeching noise from my two front tires. its really annoying and loud. i have no idea what it can be and couldnt find anything when i searched. if anyone knows what is causing the noise and the tire wear and what i can do to prevent it, please put in your 2 cents. thanks guys! *


If that's camber wear, that's from positive camber. Lowering your car causes negative camber, which causes the _inside_ of your tyres to wear faster. The tyre noise is most likely from the tyres slipping because only a small portion of the outside of your tyre is touching the ground. Raising your car won't really help, though it may make things worse by increasing the positive camber. 

Lower your car back the way it was (at least to stock height), and have the alignment done. It's either that or you'll need camber plates.


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

You need to have your alignment check. Sounds like you have a lot of negative camber. Wear on the inside of a tire indicate negative camber setting. 
The noise you hear everytime you turn is maybe due to age of the tires, cold weather, tire pressure, quality of tires and alignment.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Wait, wait. Do you have more wear on the inside or outside of the tyres?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

he said more wear on the outside of his tires.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

"days ago and noticed the wear on the inside of the 2 front tires is extremely low for the few months that i've been driving on them"

inside 

edit thingy: i havent upgraded my sus. setup yet due to bad spending habbits. heh. anyway, im ridin on stock steelies, and went in to get new fronts put on, cause i went crazy the day before cause my car can do burnouts now for some reason. i now got michelin (i think), and the first thing i said, was holy crap thats a high wall. guy said it was normal. now i get a squeal going around turns at 5-10 mph. dunno if that helps er not...

.....second thing, about 7 months ago i decided to jump an onramp curb at 10 at night. killed the drivers-side rim, but driveable. now, i have a 1.1 camber offset, cant remember if its pos/neg, but before my burnout spree, i also noticed that my tires were fading more on the inside than the outside.....again......dunno if this helps....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

INSIDE :dumbass: heh, but thanks for all of the input. i'm gonna take the car home this weekend and have an alignment done, i'm very convinced that is the problem.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Any time you alter the height of your car you MUST get an alignment. Set the car at the height you want and have an alignment done. Im sure your alignment is the problem here.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Told by authorized Tein shop here in CT anything more than 1" of height adjustment needs an alignment. They did a good job with mine (i have front pillowballs too) and just put my stock steelies back on as well and adjusted pressure on them and so far all good.

So yes all i can think of is you need an alignment or your tires arent inflated correctly. I know i used to get screeching when my tires were low back in the old days.


----------

